# High Price on quote



## meginmurphy (Jul 18, 2011)

I put a quote in to have our club logo turned into a plastisol transfer. We have 6 colors and it measures approximately 10.5 x 10.5. They gave me a quote of $29.76/imprint. Then I have to add shipping to that. There's no way I'll sell tshirts at that cost to which I have to add the cost of the shirt and my time. I must be doing something wrong when I request the quote.

Any ideas?

I've attached the image.

Thanks,
Megin
Stitching and Stuff


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How many do they want?......If it is a low number it can be costly for that many colours.....

Have you looked at Freedom transfers from F&M Expressions?...
Freedom | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

I have pretty good idea which company you are getting that quote. The high price is two fold...the low quantity and the 6 colors. Looking at their quote chart your not even at a reasonable profit margin until you order 250 or more transfers. You got two choices...take out some colors or inkjet print the low number, but your quality will be way lower going the latter route.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

DTG might be the answer. Screen and transfers always have price resistance for low numbers. Lots of one color screen print and vinyl in our area. Lots of dtg on lights from us as well.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

One company I often use, Semo, would be about 1/3 that price for 25 transfers.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

wormil said:


> One company I often use, Semo, would be about 1/3 that price for 25 transfers.


Yep...$9.50 for 6 colors on quantities of 24-49...


----------

